# Saw my first Brown Snake



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I was just out taking my dog for a walk and came across a snake I had never seen before. I thought for sure it was a pet that someone let loose. I have always been a snake lover so I thought I had seen all the native species around here.

I was going to catch it but it got away from me and slipped through a fence in a green space beside some condos. I am happy to see it isn't a pet and that it is a local species.

Anyone seen these guys before?? The one I saw looked like the top right pic. Apparently they can vary from brown to grey.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, I see then in the back yard a lot. Sometimes hiding under things like the pool cover where it's cooler in the day, or on top of the solar balnket in the pool whenn they've gone into the pool for a dip or drink.

All the ones I see are pretty small though, about 20 cm long. Cute little guys


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I grew up about an hour north of Toronto and we don't have them there. This was a big one I guess. Had to be close to 40cm.


----------

